# Ideal jig rod suggestions



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok... I had a Loomis 6.5 ft two piece lite action rod for flinging spinners and light tackle. I'm rollin 4lb test right now on my spinning reel and I use it for casting things like 1/4 and 1/8 oz maribou jigs, small plastics and spinners, usually no bigger than a size 2. Line weight probably won't ever get over 8lb. I'd like to hear what your ideal rod setup would be for casting jigs, maribou or plastic. Throw in reel suggestions too if you feel the need. I want something with a decent butt on it with a fast action tip, so that I have enough rod to handle some bigger fish while having a flexible enough tip to take some of the stress off the line from hard fighting browns, bows and tigers. Cutts... well, we all know how that goes. It'll need to be something you'd feel ok for using on a stream/river as a spinner rod too since a Gold Mepps #2 is always in my stream arsenal. I'd like to keep the rod/reel combo suggestions around $150 if I can.

Reason I'm asking is I lost the top half of my Loomis rod on a Boulder Mtn. fishing trip last summer and have been trying to fill that need with a Shimano Compre Medium action rod. Its not rated for 4lb test line or the little maribou jigs I tried to cast in the wind on Saturday. Good rod... for bass or big trout lures but finesse isn't what its made for I guess. Anyway, thanks in advance for the suggestions. Dave, if you've got suggestions, I'd be especially interested in hearing them. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Give Loomas a call.
They may still warrenty your old rod.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Give Loomas a call.
> They may still warrenty your old rod.


Will they still do it with only half a rod though? I still have the butt section... just tipped the top half off my tube while changing lures/broken line. :? I've used their expeditor service before, paying the $50 and I have my new rod in like a week. Had to use it twice due to tip breakage over the course of about five years. Just kinda didn't feel right about doing it again... since I figure the rod has done its time and then some.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Call and see.
You paid for the warranty.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shimano Crucial Dropsot spinning 6'6" rod and Shimano 2500 Ci4 Spinning reel. Undisputed ultimate light jigging rod. Reel is $200.00 and rod is $160.00. I don't have it yet, but I've fished them and MUST have it now!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Shimano Crucial Dropsot spinning 6'6" rod and Shimano 2500 Ci4 Spinning reel. Undisputed ultimate light jigging rod. Reel is $200.00 and rod is $160.00. I don't have it yet, but I've fished them and MUST have it now!


 :lol: Thanks Dave.... I saw Nortah's review on there and wondered if that was the rod you used. I think I may stop in there when I head to Provo to get my daughter this weekend and handle one to see what I think. Every review says they're the most sensitive rod you'll ever handle. If they're more sensitive than my GLoomis, I need to feel it.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

kistler rod for sure the best in the business if you ask me. not to many out there but for flinging jigs and various plastics thats what i would get again. you can find them on cabellas web site. i really like having something thats top notch and still different as far as not everyone has one or even heard of it for that matter. i had one for a few years till i left it at the berry... i will never forget you rod.

as far as reels go the fluger presidente or however you spell it. its easy on the wallet and its just as good as any in my opinion. i have had the top of the line shimanos and quantum and the presidente has not disapointed me at all. i didnt know this but loah has the same on one of his also.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How big a difference does two ounces make to you guys in a fishing reel? I've looked and can get the rod and reel a little cheaper than Cabela's has them but for now it'll probably be first one and then the other. Using a medium weight Compre right now for my jig fishing... so the Crucial will probably be the biggest upgrade for me. I was looking at the Loomis rods and for a good sensitive rod, they aren't really that close in price... everything "good" is 200+ and i don't have that kind of money laying around. Sounds like I get to go fondle some fishing gear at Cabelas on Friday....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I can ever get a good month going at work here I plan on buying the stradic and looking at the compre or loomis rods myself. Right now I throw a pfluger supreme and a shimano claris and I like it, it would fit in your 150 budget as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If I can ever get a good month going at work here I plan on buying the stradic and looking at the compre or loomis rods myself. Right now I throw a pfluger supreme and a shimano claris and I like it, it would fit in your 150 budget as well.


Ok you're the second guy to mention Pflueger. How smooth are they and how do they perform after you accidentally dip them in the water? Are they pretty light weight? I had issues with my Sahara (its old though) after it tipped back on my tube and got the reel wet. Once it finally dried it was fine but it sure started sticking a lot before then. It kinda sucked because the jerk, jerk pause retrieve I was using calls for a bit of reeling and a sticky reel really sucks. I'd like to get one that isn't as prone to binding up when its wet. Is there such a creature?

Orvis, you'll like the Loomis rods... the warranty is really good and they're extremely sensitive. The only downside is cost if you want more than their basic level rod. I loved my GL2 (bottom level) rod and it was more sensitive than anything else I had, even my St. Croix, which although its a one piece, might start getting a workout as the jig rod because I think it'll handle the light line and smaller lures better than that Compre.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I had a couple of St. Croix Triumph rods and loved them to death until I broke them. I'm horrible about sending stuff in for warranty replacement, especially since most of my breaks are from bone-headed mistakes.

Triumphs are light, stiff, and have a great tip, I think. I really did well jigging with them. Even the L and UL rods are pretty rigid, compared to a Compre. I could feel a raindrop hit my line through the rod it was so sensitive. This is only my speculation and I may not judge with the same criteria as others.

As far as reels go, I'm not going for the lightest thing out there when I shop. I like smooth action and a good solid joint between the handle and the post, so I don't lose the handle in mid-crank (that sucks!). The reels that cost over $100 usually have a quality build, but if that joint is held together by a little pin, it's a deal killer for me.

My President and my Cardinal got dunked in your recent cutt spot and that water is loaded with tiny particulate matter. The Cardinal still worked, but it was gooey feeling until I gave it surgery. The President actually locked up on me every revolution until surgery.

I've since dunked them both in other waters and they're fine.

Really, from my tube, I'm usually hauling a fly rod and two spinning rigs (no pvc mods - on purpose). I'll strap one rod to the side and it's usually wet while I kick around. If a reel can't handle getting wet, that's a big let down. That one lake is just an anomaly, I think.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a Pfleuger Supreme and yes it is light and smooth, (untill a dunking). I hate it. Way to weakly built for all-day jigging. Like I stated it gets sticky after any dunking, but the worst problem is the bail system. I always close my bail by hand (which you should), but even when doing this the line will get off the roller while reeling and cut a groove into the cheap plastic by the roller. Then the line often gets caught in the groove and starts fouling up the line.
I don't know what the best $100.00 reel is, but in my opinion it's not a Pfleuger. At least not for jigging.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I've got a Pfleuger Supreme and yes it is light and smooth, (untill a dunking). I hate it. Way to weakly built for all-day jigging. Like I stated it gets sticky after any dunking, but the worst problem is the bail system. I always close my bail by hand (which you should), but even when doing this the line will get off the roller while reeling and cut a groove into the cheap plastic by the roller. Then the line often gets caught in the groove and starts fouling up the line.
> I don't know what the best $100.00 reel is, but in my opinion it's not a Pfleuger. At least not for jigging.


My Pfleuger is good til it gets dunked then it sucks. I have used it for 2 seasons but I am longing for the stratic. I will have to check out those loomis rods thanks for the tip. When we get out fishing again Riley I will let you toss mine around and see how you like it. I have been happy with it but I don't jig nearly as much as Brookie guy does.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I fish with St. Croix Premier rods. I have one in a ml and on in a medium both 6'. They're a step below the avid and a step above the imperial. They are nice rods but I'm ready to try something new and would like to try something in a 6'6". That being said, I got a Cabelas Mag Touch ML 6'6" rod for christmas 2 years ago and I think it's every bit as sensitive as the St. Croix's. I know it may sound crazy but I swear my St. Croix's aren't as sensitive as when I first bought them. It must be a mental thing. I have fished a couple Daiwa's that I fell in love w/ and they offer a lot of different rod selections I would check into them. I fished an older version of the Light and Tough when they made it in a Medium but the rod was awesome.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone ever fish Cabela's high end series of rods? IMX I think they're called? Talked to a guy in there a week ago (they didn't have crucials for me to play with in the size I wanted), and he said that the IMX are made on a Loomis blank.... and they were about 20 bucks cheaper than Crucials. Anything Loomis is sensitive enough for me... just wondering about the truth or was it a sales pitch?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone ever fish Cabela's high end series of rods? IMX I think they're called? Talked to a guy in there a week ago (they didn't have crucials for me to play with in the size I wanted), and he said that the IMX are made on a Loomis blank.... and they were about 20 bucks cheaper than Crucials. Anything Loomis is sensitive enough for me... just wondering about the truth or was it a sales pitch?


If they're only 20 bucks cheaper than a Crucial I would deffinately go for the Shimano. Unless you can't deal with a 1 piece rod. Crucials only come in 1 piece. When you want the ultimate sensitivity, joints don't cut it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, I don't mind the one piece rod at all. In fact I fished DC with my one piece St. Croix Premier on saturday fishing maribou and cleaned up.... I'm positive it was because of how sensitive the rod was and I could feel just about everything going on with the jig.

I was just curious about those IMX rods and if there was any validity to the sales guys claim.


----------

